# RAF Stanton Harcourt (pic heavy)



## sennelager66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally getting back out on the trail. This site is to be covered and revisited again as the weather sadly turned for the worse and i had to abandon the visit. The image below shows the main access point into the site (white arrow) and sadly i never got to the hangars / remains of the runway or some of the dispersal sites dotted around the village. another day beckons. First a little history and maps of the site:







The link below provides a description to building location and purpose on the site:

http://www.pixture.co.uk/Page Images/Stanton Harcourt/SH MAP.HTM


Aircraft, Personnel, and Incidents at RAF Stanton Harcourt

Aircraft.
Tail No.
Notes

A.W.38 Whitley	K 8981	Mk III	Damaged beyond repair after heavy landing (last Mk III to be written off in Bomber Cmd)
N 1374 H	Mk V	A/c flew on 2nd 1000 bomber raid, Jun 42 (Essen)
N 1391	Mk V
N 1411	Mk V	Crashed Apr 41, approx 1 mile WSW of SH
N 1429	Mk V	Struck tree and crashed approx 1 mile from SH
N 1488 T	Mk V
N 1503	Mk V	Scrapped after heavy landing at SH
P 4939	Mk V	Crashed after t/o approx 1 mile from SH
P 4962	Mk V	Wheels up crash landing at SH, May 44 (hydraulics failure).
P 4997 Y	Mk V	A/c flew on first 1000 bomber mission (Cologne) Starboard engine failure caused forced landing at Swanton Morley, Dec 43.
P 5015	Mk V	Engine & undercarriage problems, wheels up landing at SH Apr 44
P 5023	Mk V	Struck tree during low level flying and crashed near Eaton, Berk
P 5040	Mk V	Engine failure. Stalled at low level to avoid HT lines and landed heavily near Tar farm, 3 miles SE of Witney
T 4131 V	Mk V
Z 6499	Mk V	Crashed when a/c swung out of control on t/o, u/c smashed and port wing severely damaged
Z 6976	Mk V	Undercarriage failure following excess loading when a/c swung to stbd on t/o.
Z 6798	Mk V	Port engine failure at 200' after t/o caused forced landing at SH
Z 9207	Mk V	Undercarriage failure following fast landing and ground manoeuvre.
Z 9302	Mk V	Port engine failure at 200' after t/o caused forced landing at SH
Z 9432 J	Mk V
Z 9435	Mk V
Z 9471	Mk V	Mid-air collision with LA 879 about 2 miles SE of airfield.
Z 9474	Mk V	Port engine cut out during climbing turn after t/o. A/c crash landed at SH, flaps and u/c retracted, Aug 44
AD 690	Mk V	Stbd engine fire caused forced landing approx 3 miles south of runway, Jul 44.
AD 708	Mk V Delivered new Jan/Feb 42
AD 714	Mk V Delivered new Jan/Feb 42. Crashed at Ferryman's Farm, Northmoor, following overshoot of runway, Nov 42.
BD 193	Mk V	Crashed following Op Dusseldorf (shot down by Naval 'friendly' fire on return from raid)
BD 194	Mk V	Force landed at SH
BD 195 D	Mk V
BD 215	Mk V	Port engine cut out on landing approach, A/c swung and ended in quarry 200yds from runway. Last Whitley written off by 10 OTU
BD 216	Mk V
BD 223	Mk V	Wrecked following landing accident
BD 234	Mk V	Engine failure due to glycol leakage. Crashed near Twelve Acre Farm, Eynsham
BD 271	Mk V	A/c crashed due to structural failure, two miles from Wallingford at Brightwell
BD 280	Mk V	Port engine failure. A/c stalled when pilot tried to avoid HT lines for forced landing. Crashed 1 mile from Ivinghoe, Bucks.
BD 352 D	Mk V
BD 369	Mk V
BD 376	Mk V	Crashed following aborted takeoff, burst into flames on impact
BD 395	Mk V	Flew into ground in low vis. approx 1 mile from SH
BD 669	Mk V
EB 357	Mk V	RTU following Nav Ex, a/c overshot runway due to poor weather conditions. A/c wrecked beyond repair
EB 360	Mk V	A/c ditched in N.Sea approx 60 miles east of Mablethorpe following loss of engine power during Nav Ex
BD 374	Mk V	Damaged following engine failure at 100' and landing at Yew Tree Farm, Standlake
LA 196	Mk V	Crash landed 400 yds NE of airfield when starboard engine failed to restart following feathering procedures demo
LA 844	Mk V	On return from X-country ex, ran off end of runway at high speed and crashed into local quarry, bursting into flames.
LA 879	Mk V	Mid-air collision with Z9471 about 2 miles SE of airfield.

Martinet I	JN 655	Mk I	Engine cut afer t/o at 650', a/c force landed 2 miles NE of airfield, Oct 44 (a/c on RTU toAbingdon)

Tomahawk I	AH 860	Mk I	After t/o from SH for fghter affiliation duties, engine failed and pilot bounced a/c on landing and force landed at Abingdon (Feb 44)

Wellington X	LP 873	X	Night navex, presumed lost control of a/c, crashed near Kineton, Stow on the Wold.
NC 714	X	Night navex, a/c on fire in air, crashed near Much Wenlock, Shropshire.
NA 592	X	Stbd engine lost power on t/o, low level strike on hut caused sufficient damage to warrant a/c being written off
DV539 IC	(458 Sqn) Took off Stanton Harcourt for Luqa, but overshot island and shot down 45km from Malta by Ju88s. 22 Feb 42

The following aircraft from 35 Sqn mounted a raid from Stanton Harcourt on the German Battleship 'Scharnhorst', 24 July 1941
Halifax	L 9524 V	Mk I	Sustained damage from enemy a/c (W/Op killed); returned and landed at St Eval.
L 9512 L	Mk I	Known to have scored a direct hit, but failed to return from mission. Officially listed as' missing'.
L 9500 H	Mk I	Repeatedly attacked by enemy a/c, but pilot succeeded with precision attack. Landed at Weston Zoyland.
L 9501 Y	Mk I	Blown off target by flak, ten attacks from enemy a/c. Returned and landed at Weston Zoyland.
L 9597 W	Mk I	Encountered heavy accurate flak over target; dropped bombs from 14000' - narrow miss. Landed at SH.
L 9527 M	Mk I	Aircraft last seen in the target area descending in a slow spiral with smoke coming from engines. Listed as 'missing'.
L 9511 D	Mk I	Attacked over target by enemy fighters, tail gunner killed, others wounded. Bomb hung up, did not release. Landed at St Eval.
L 9491 J	Mk I	Delivered attack from 13,000', unable to take correct sight as height bar shot away - bombs seen to burst in dock area. Landed St Eval.
L 9508 X	Mk I	Encountered accurate heavy flak. Stbd outer engine was damaged. Attack delivered under great difficulties. Landed at St Eval.

Personnel
Surname
Rank
Abrams, GWF	Sgt	Survived ditching in N.Sea, 18 Nov 42
Adams, AJ	Sgt	Killed on return from Op Dusseldorf, Sep 42 (a/c shot down by British Navy - 'friendly ' fire incident)
Adams, AF	Sgt	Survived ditching in N.Sea, 18 Nov 42
Archer	
Arther, JD	Sgt	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley Z 9471, Sep 43
Auld	Plt Off	Killed during landing incident at SH, a/c ran off end of runway at high speed, Mar 43
Bailey	Sqn Ldr
Bainbridge FK	Sqn Ldr, DFC	Survived forced landing after port engine failed at 200' after t/o, May 44
Bartlett	Plt Off	Killed on night flying ex following aborted take-off, Sep 42
Basham	Sgt	Killed when a/c flew into ground during low vis, Jul 42
Baxter	Sgt	Killed when a/c flew into ground during low vis, Jul 42
Bayly	Sgt	Killed on return from Op Dusseldorf, Sep 42 (a/c shot down by British Navy - 'friendly ' fire incident)
Beever, A	Fg Off	Survived wheels up crash landing at SH, May 44
Blanch, KC	Sgt	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley LA 879, Sep 43
Bird, 'Dicky'	
Birkhead	Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Apr 41
Boundy, JG	Sgt	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley LA 879, Sep 43
Bradburn L	Plt Off	Killed in a night flying ex, Apr 41
Brown, BE	Fg Off, RCAF	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley Z 9471, Sep 43
Brown, CE	Sgt, RCAF	Survived forced landing due to stbd engine fire, 3 miles S of runway, Jul 44.
Buck LA	Fg Off	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley Z 9471, Sep 43
Burton, DR	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed after trying to avoid HT lines during attempted forced landing caused by port engine failure, Oct 43
Burton, JR	Flt Sgt, RAAF	Killed when a/c crashed after trying to avoid HT lines during attempted forced landing caused by port engine failure, Oct 43
Caiger, CE	Flt Lt	Flew spec.ops with 608 sqn from SH in 1945. Survived war and died in 2005.
Cameron, SL	Sgt	Survived landing incident when port engine cut out on approach and a/c crash landed at SH, near a quarry. Aug 44
Cantlin, CP	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Capewell, DC	Flt Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Cline, AE	Plt Off, RCAF	Survived forced landing due to stbd engine fire, 3 miles S of runway, Jul 44.
Cooke, G	Sgt	Survived wheels up crash landing at SH, May 44, and one week later a forced landing due to engine failure.
Cope, Dave	
Clark N G	Sgt	Killed on night flying ex following aborted take-off, Sep 42
Clements, GW	Sgt	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley Z 9471, Sep 43
Crowther	Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Oct 41
Colley, GE	Sgt	Survived wheels up landing at SH, Apr 44
Crane, JH	Sgt	Survived t/o incident when a/c swung to stbd; u/c collapsed near Watch office. Died May 44 on Halifax mission (640 Sqn)
Daniels, Pete	Flt Lt
Davies L	Plt Off
Dove, WBM	Plt Off	Survived forced landing after port engine failed at 200' after t/o, May 4
Dunlop, 'Fatty'	
Eades	Flt Lt
Eggby, LJ	Fg Off	Survived t/o incident when a/c swung out of control and u/c smashed, Jul 44
Evans	Sgt	Killed when a/c flew into ground during low vis, Jul 42
Faulkner, CN	Sgt, RCAF	Survived forced landing due to stbd engine fire, 3 miles S of runway, Jul 44.
Fisher, Hilma	NCO	'Met' WAAF, worked in Met Office in the control tower. Survived the war.
Fivash, JE	Flt Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c lost control, Jul 45
Fletcher, A	Sgt	Pilot of a/c BD 374, inj when a/c force landed after t/o. Later failed to return from mission with 51 sqn to Hamburg, Jul 43
Franklin, AJ	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c on fire, Jul 45
Gibson, J	Fg Off	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley Z 9471, Sep 43
Frost, F	Sgt	Flew on 1st 1000 bomber raid in Whitley 4997. Killed flying with 102 Sqn (Halifax's) on raid over Bochum, 6 Aug 42
Grant, J	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c lost control.
Grimmond, JR	Sgt	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley LA 879, Sep 43
Gormley	
Gordon-Kay, D	Sgt, RCAF	Killed following inexplicable aborted landing, Nov 42
Hadley	Sgt	Survived ditching in N.Sea, 18 Nov 42
Hall, CM	Sgt	Student pilot during landing incident on Z 9207
Harcourt	Plt Off
Harnell, A	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Harding	
Hartley	Sgt
Hilt	Sgt	Killed during landing incident at SH, a/c ran off end of runway at high speed, Mar 43
Hooley, N	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c on fire, Jul 45
Howlett, D J	Sgt	Killed flying Halifax on Special Ops with 624 Sqn. Buried in Greece (Phaleron War Cemetary), Dec 43
Hughes	Flt Lt
Hutchinson 'Hutch'	
Jackson, D	Sgt	Killed during landing incident at SH, a/c ran off end of runway at high speed (Jackson had transferred from Army,) Mar 43
Joyce Survived forced landing due to stbd engine fire, 3 miles S of runway, Jul 44.
Kelly, BW	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c lost control.
Knight, RB	Sgt RNZAF	1. Survived t/o incident when a/c swung out of control and u/c smashed, Jul 44. Later died on ops with 630 Sqn (Lancasters), Feb 45
2. Also survived landing incident when port engine cut out on approach and a/c crash landed at SH, Aug 44
Lalo, R J	Flt Lt
Lamont, J	Sgt RNZAF	Survived landing incident when port engine cut out on approach and a/c crash landed at SH, Aug 44
Lawrence	
Leadley	Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Oct 41
Levitt, C	Flt Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Oct 41
Lovegrove, Mary WRAF	Local girl who enlisted and moved away
Marriot, Bob	
Martin	Sgt	Injured when BD 234 crashed near Eynsham
Massie	Plt Off
Mayow, TD	WO	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Matthews, L	Sgt	Killed when a/c flew into ground during low vis, Jul 42
McIntyre, RF	Sgt RCAF	Survived forced landing due to stbd engine fire, 3 miles S of runway, Jul 44.
Melville, D	Sgt	Force landed a Martinet I approx 2 miles NE of airfield following engine failure at 650' shortly after t/o from SH
Miller, G	Sgt	
Minney	Sgt	Killed on night flying ex following aborted take-off, Sep 42
Mitchell	Sgt, BEM	Killed on night flying ex following aborted take-off, Sep 42
Monaghan, J	Plt Off	Survived ditching in N.Sea, 18 Nov 42
Montague, J	Sgt	Survived landing incident when port engine cut out on approach and a/c crash landed at SH, Aug 44
Moore, L	Sgt RCAF	Survived forced landing due to stbd engine fire, 3 miles S of runway, Jul 44.
Moore, MW	Fg Off	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley LA 879, Sep 43
Morrison, RL	Fg Off	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c on fire, Jul 45
Newton, FW	Fg Off	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Nicholas, RJ	Sgt	Killed following inexplicable aborted landing, Nov 42
Nicoll IK	WO	Killed when a/c crashed after trying to avoid HT lines during attempted forced landing caused by port engine failure, Oct 43
Page AO	WO	Survived crash landing at SH when port engine cut out at 500' after t/o, Aug 44
Percival Killed in a night flying ex, Apr 41
Pettitt, GL	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Pledge	Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Apr 41
Pratt, Bob	(See log book)	DFC awarded Jan 45. Lived in SH after the war until his death in 2007. Flew in 1st & 2nd 1000 bomber missions.
Pratley, A	Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Oct 41
Pearson	Plt Off	
Pickett NR	Sgt	Killed following inexplicable aborted landing, Nov 42
Rendle, ND	Flt Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c on fire, Jul 45
Regan, TA	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44
Riley, Derrick. DFC Trained pilots at SH following completion of tours with bomber cmd. Survived war, died 1993.
Roberts, RJ	Sgt	Killed during landing incident at SH, a/c ran off end of runway at high speed, Mar 43
Rose	Sgt	Injured when BD 234 crashed near Eynsham
Rowan	Sgt	Injured when BD 234 crashed near Eynsham
Russel	Sgt
Scarborough HE	Sgt	Killed in mid-air collision with Whitley LA 879, Sep 43
Sharpe, EA	Sgt	Survived landing incident when port engine cut out on approach and a/c crash landed at SH, Aug 44
Sibley, LRV	Plt Off	Killed when a/c crashed after trying to avoid HT lines during attempted forced landing caused by port engine failure, Oct 43
Simmonds, Olive	NAAFI Local, lived and worked in SH until her death in 2009 (nee Green)
Slater	Sgt	Killed in a night flying ex, Oct 41
Smart, AE	Sgt	Survived a/c crash after trying to avoid HT lines during attempted forced landing caused by port engine failure, Oct 43
Snider, Joe	
Sobery, Eve WAAF clerk who worked in the orderly room.
Spratt LFK	Sgt	Killed following inexplicable aborted landing, Nov 42
Steel B R	Plt Off	Killed on night flying ex following aborted take-off, Sep 42
Stephen	Sgt	Killed when a/c flew into ground during low vis, Jul 42
Steward, 'Slim'	
Sweeney	Sgt	Killed on return from Op Dusseldorf, Sep 42 (a/c shot down by British Navy - 'friendly ' fire incident)
Tandy, EOC	Flt Lt	Pilot in command during trg ex when a/c landed at high speed and undercarriage collapsed during taxi
Taney AW	Sgt	Killed following inexplicable aborted landing, Nov 42
Tardif, MEP	Fg Off	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c lost control.
Thompson, DWR	W/O	Survived incident on t/o in Wellington when stbd engine lost power, a/c struck hut and sustained severe damage.
Turl	Sgt	Survived ditching in N.Sea, 18 Nov 42
Viney, John DSO awarded Sep 44
Walters, RL	Fg Off	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c lost control, Jul 45
Wakeling RA	Sgt	Injured when BD 234 crashed near Eynsham
Ward, GW	Sgt RAAF	Survived forced landing/stall in Dec 42, killed on ops over Germany with 102 Sqn (Halifaxes)
Webb, GG	WO	Survived aircraft crash at SH following engine failure during feathering demo
Wethered	Sgt	Killed on return from Op Dusseldorf, Sep 42 (a/c shot down by British Navy - 'friendly ' fire incident)
Weir, WK	Plt Off	Killed during landing incident at SH, a/c ran off end of runway at high speed, Mar 43
West P	Sgt	Survived engine failure in Tomahawk. Force landed at Abingdon
Williams, S	Sgt	Killed when a/c crashed near Stow on the Wold during a night nav-ex. Presumed a/c on fire, Jul 45
Willcocks	Sgt	Survived crash on return from Op Dusseldorf, Sep 42 (Aircraft shot at by British Navy on return from raid -'friendly' fire)
Wright	Sgt	
Wylie, GP	Flt Sgt RNZAF	Survived forced landing at Swanton Morley, Dec 43
Young SL	Sgt	Survived landing incident when port engine cut out on approach and a/c crash landed at SH, Aug 44


10 OTU Incidents (Flight initiating at RAF Stanton Harcourt)


Pilot
Date & Time
Aircraft No.
Incident
Crew
Plt Off L Davies - inj.	21 Apr 41, 0100	N1411 Bounced on landing, lost control, crashed about 1 mile WSW of SH	Crew inj.
Flt Lt J Lalor - inj.	24 Apr 41, 2215	N1503	Night flying trg, landed heavily, a/c scrapped.	(nil casualties)
Plt Off L Bradburn +	29 Apr 41, 0015 P4939	Night flying trg, crashed after t/o approx 1 mile from SH Sgts Pledge, Birkhead & Percival
Sgt A Pratley +	10 Oct 41, 2115	N1429	Night flying ex, struck tree after t/o and crashed approx 1 mile from SH	n/k
Flt Sgt C Levitt +	24 Oct 41, 0210	P5023	Night flying trg, struck tree at low level and crashed near Eaton, Berks	Sgts Crowther, Slater & Leadley
Sgt G Miller	05 Nov 41, 2115	K8981	A/c ballooned on landing and stalled. Landing damaged a/c beyond repair	(nil casualties)
Plt Off A Pearson	12 Jul 42, 0032	BD 194	A/c lost all power at 6000' and force landed at SH	Crew inj.
WO2 Thompson RCAF	17 Jul 42, 0245	BD 223	A/c wrecked following landing accident	n/k
Sgt L Matthews +	18 Jul 42, 0025	BD 395	A/c flew into ground due to poor visability approx 1 mile from runway	Sgts Baxter, Stephen, Basham & Evans
Sgt A J Adams +	11 Sep 42, 0200	BD 193	Crashed on RTU following mission Op Dusseldorf	Sgts Sweeney, Wethered, Willcocks & Bayly
Sgt Clarke +	27 Sep 42, 0045	BD 376	Night flying ex, crashed following aborted landing	P/Os Bartlett & Steel, Sgts Mitchell & Minney
Sgt D J Howlett	25 Oct 42, 1806	EB 357	RTU following Navex. A/c overshot runway on landing and wrecked	n/k
Sgt AW Taney +	7 Nov 42, 0010	AD 714	A/c crashed following inexplicable decision to overshoot runway.	Sgts Spratt, Nicholas, Pickett, & Gordon-Kay
Sgt A F Adams	18 Nov 42, 1218	EB 360	A/c ditched in N.Sea following loss of engine power.	P/O Monaghan, Sgts Abrams, Hadley & Turl
Sgt GW Ward RAAF	9 Dec 42, 1545	P 5040	Engine failure during X-country ex. Stalled avoiding HT lines when landing.	n/k
Sgt D Brown	16 Jan 43, 0120	BD 234	Night flying trg, crashed approx 2 miles from SH due to engine failure	Sgts Rose, Wakeling, Martin & Rowan
Sgt A Fletcher	19 Feb 43, 1115	BD 374	Engine failure at 100' just after t/o	n/k
Sgt D Jackson +	27 Mar 43,0254	LA 844	Night flying trg, crashed on landing when a/c ran off end of runway.	P/Os Auld & Weir, Sgts Hilt & Roberts
Flt Lt EOC Tandy	20 May 43, 0350	Z 9207	Training flt which ended with high speed landing and u/c damage.	Sgt Hall
WO GG Webb	1 Aug 43, 2209	LA 916	Engine failed to restart following feathering demo; a/c crashed at SH	n/k
Fg Off MW Moore +	17 Sep 43, 2348	Z 9471	Mid-air collision with LA 879 about 2 miles SE of airfield. Sgts Scarborough, Boundy, Blanch, Grimmond
Fg Off Buck +	17 Sep 43, 2348	LA 879	Mid-air collision with Z9471 about 2 miles SE of airfield. F/Os Gibson, Brown, Sgts Arthur, Clements
Sgt JH Crane	9 Oct 43, 1450	Z 6966	T/o incident, a/c swings to stbd and u/c collapses.	n/k
FLt Sgt JR Burton +	20 Oct 43, 2330	BD 280	Crashed following attempt to avoid HT lines on forced landing.	WO Nicoll, P/O Sibley, Sgts Burton, Smart.
Flt Sgt GP Wylie	
23 Dec 43, 1352

P 4997	Force landing near Swanton Morley due to loss of stbd engine power	Sgt Frost
Fg Off N Newton +	10 Apr 44, 0210	BD 271	Crashed due to structural failure, Apr 44	WO Mayow, FS Capewell, Sgts Pettitt, Cantlin, Regan, Harnell
Sgt P West	24 Feb 44, 0942	AH 860	Tomahawk I - engine failure caused forced landing at Abingdon (n/k)
Sgt GE Coley	23 Apr 44, 1645	P 5015	Engine & u/c problems, wheels up landing at SH	(n/k)
Fg Off A Beever	1 May 44, 1443	P 4962	Hydraulics failure, a/c crashed at SH with wheels up	(n/k)
Sgt G Cooke	6 May 44, 1535	Z 6798	Port engine failure at 200' after t/o caused forced landing at SH (n/k)
S/L Bainbridge DFC	12 May 44, 1005	Z9302	Port engine failure at 200' after t/o caused forced landing at SH	(n/k)
Sgt L Moore, RCAF	4 Jul 44, 1210	AD 690	Stbd engine fire caused forced landing 3 miles S of airfield.	PO Cline, Sgts Joyce, Brown, Faulkner, McIntyre
Fg Off LJ Eggby	31 Jul 44, 0115	Z 6499	Swung out of control on t/o, u/c smashed and port wing damaged	Sgt RB Knight
WO AO Page	10 Aug 44, 1705	Z 9474	Crash landed at SH due to port engine failure, with u/c and flaps up.	(n/k)
Flt Sgt RB Knight	24 Aug 44, 0210	BD 215	Port engine cutout on approach, a/c crash landed by quarry at SH	Sgts Montague, Sharpe, Lamont, Young, Cameron
Sgt D Melville	25 Oct 44, 0930	JN 655	Martinet I : Engine cut out at 650' after t/o. Crash landed at 2 miles.	(n/k)
Fg Off R Walters +	11 Jul 45, 0125	LP 873 Presumed lost control of a/c, crashed near Kineton, Stow on the Wold.	F/O Tardif, Flt Sgt Fivash, Sgts Grant & Kelly
WO R N Morrison +	11 Jul 45, 0115	NC 714	A/c on fire in air, crashed near Much Wenlock, Shropshire. Flt Sgt Rendle, Sgts Hooley, Williams & Franklin
WO DWR Thompson	8 Nov 45, 1706	NA 952	Stbd engine lost power on t/o, a/c struck hut and later written off	n/k

The above makes for sobering and interesting reading. As always with modern development, the majority of the runways are missing, the control tower knocked down to make way for a landfill site. Such a crying shame.

*Anyhow onto the explore itself. 

Parking up on the grass verge as you enter the site there is a guard house on the right side of the access road . I shall walk you through the site as i visited it. As always with myself there is no logic to my explores!!

*





*Entrance to the Air Raid shelter opposite the guard house.*


























*View looking over towards the Guardhouse. Note the evidence of walkways and the base of a building long since lost.*






*One of 5 blast shelters around the site. 
Three in this area, one located next to the crew room and one off to the side of the water tower and buried in the trees and undergrowth. As there was only evidence of 2 air raid shelters on the site i would presume that under air attack these were the next best option in the event of needing to get under cover quickly. 
*





*Each blast shelter is divided into symmetrical sections with a crawl hole entrance at each opposite end. One entrance on each site in the centre.*











*The Bomb Aimers training hut.  
To the side of this is a large pit with sloping sides. This was flooded and luckily fenced off, and to fall in this would mean never getting out again.*











*The Stores*


























*Office Block*





















*The Crew Room*














































*View looking over the MT and Fire Tender buildings
*





























































*The Air Raid Shelter to the rear or the MT and fuel pump.
*


























*Offices Located In front Of The Turret Trainer
*





















*View of one of the Aircraft Dispersal areas*






*Second Dispersal Site*






On the right hand side of the Main Drag after the Water Tower there were two other structures, another Blast Shelter and this building. Both heavily in the undergrowth and almost missed.
















*Entrance to the Blast shelter*











Thanks for reading and apologies for the pic heavy report.


----------



## Crowey (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool,quite a little gem. Lots of interesting original stuff.


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice photo record of the site


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent report mate youve put in a lot of work there and welcome back


----------



## jonney (Apr 8, 2012)

cracking report mate looks like there is a lot of goodies left round there


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cracking report,love the fuel pump,look forward to your next visit,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice report, I used to work down the road in Eynsham and never realized there was so much left of the place.


----------



## Carlh (Jun 14, 2012)

great pics


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 14, 2012)

Blimey O' Riley! That's some research there! Well done...


----------



## outkast (Jun 14, 2012)

Fantastic report mate, thanks for posting


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 14, 2012)

great report mate


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 15, 2012)

Great Report mate, very interesting


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 17, 2012)

very interesting info and pics thanks for sharing mate


----------



## yorkster (Jun 17, 2012)

Great piece of research! Thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks!


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 17, 2012)

yorkster said:


> Great piece of research! Thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks!



Welcome to the site.


----------



## Foz77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Love that pump and light in teh stores bulding. Great to see a fair few buildings hanging in there


----------

